# I think that my brown Hap has spawned



## cichlids_1973 (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi What size does the brown haps spawn from. I think my one has but is still very small approx size is 1.5" or would she have something stuck in her mouth.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi What are yu calling brown hap????if it keep something in its mouth for about few days, then yu surely have some fry in its mouth.
xris


----------

